
Implementing Autocorrect with 14 lines of Python code - ibrahimipek
https://github.com/CprogrammerIbrahim/Autocorrect
======
urpdfsgh81
More like 14 lines of code that export 2 other far larger libraries to do the
work.

~~~
ibrahimipek
Yes, this is how Python works. Thanks for reminding this obvious fact.

~~~
kruppi
I agree with OP that wrapping other libraries isn't what people normally call
"an implementation" in python or in any language.

